# My Non Planted Aquarium



## mourya (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi All,

This is my non planted tank, 36" x 24" x 24", testing for water leaks and post test success.


----------



## bud40oz (Dec 9, 2017)

so hows the non planted tank coming along?


----------



## ScriptedDrama (Dec 29, 2017)

seems pretty big, what are you planning to stock?


----------



## mourya (Dec 12, 2017)

I have put a few fish in there.. I will eventually make this a planted tank!


----------

